# Swollen penis. Any ideas?



## Breezy

Got LO up from his nap earlier and changed his diaper and noticed his little penis was swollen on the right side. He has been circ'd since he was a few weeks old and never had an issue before now. Doesn't seem to bother him at all but usually I can pull back the extra skin around his penis to clean out the diaper gunk that gets trapped and I can't even do that to see if there is something underneath. I put some A&D ointment on it and it hasn't gotten any better yet. 

When I take the diaper off it looks fine but as soon as the air touches it and it reacts to the air (for lack of a better description) I looks all swollen again... :wacko:

Any ideas??


----------



## snowflakes

I really don't know (i have a little girl) but could he have a slight infection under the skin fold? Does it feel hot to the touch anywhere on him? I would get it check out with your HV/DR, just incase and to put your mind at rest. I'm sure its probably nothing, but better safe than sorry, kwim? And maybe use some antibiotic ointment instead of A and D, because isn't that just diaper rash cream? Keep us updated!! And lots of hugs to you and your LO!!!

Christine


----------



## Breezy

A and d is ointment. I will check to see if its hot to the touch when he gets up from this nap. I was thinking infection too :(


----------



## snowflakes

Breezy said:


> A and d is ointment. I will check to see if its hot to the touch when he gets up from this nap. I was thinking infection too :(

Oh i'm sorry i didn't know A & D was an antibictrial (sp?) ointment, i just thought it was more of a barrier type cream for diaper rash..... Sorry! I feel so sorry for the poor guy, i hope it clears up soon..


----------



## katlin

My son has had this once it went away afteer a day i think his member got a bit damp and rubbed on the diaper in one spot when he moved. Keep it dry and change his diaper frequently to keep moisture off it and if u have any polysporin or neosporin put that on top. This will work if its not an infection so if u dont notice an improvement overnight take him in and the poly or neo will help prevent the infection from getting worse if it is one.


----------



## Breezy

Thank you, ladies! :) 

I changed him again after his last nap and I was looking at it more close and saw it started to puss!!! So obviously I started freaking out so I called the after hours line at his DR office and I spoke with the on call dr who said to put some neosporin on it and see if it clears up. Also, to give him another washing down there tonight and a few more than normal tomorrow. If it spreads to take him to an urgent care to be seen this weekend or if it hasn't cleared up by Monday to make an appt to be seen at the clinic. 

I am wondering if it is maybe a boil coming to a head under there? I have had a few in my life and my mom said I had one when I was his age in between my butt cheeks. SO we shall see what happens. He does not seem bothered by it as of yet- even me poking around at it doesn't really bother him too much ( he did pee on me twice though!)


----------



## katlin

Do u use ckoth or store diapers? If u use store it might be an idea to use a cloth ones till it clears up to keep chemicals off it, i do this when my son has bum rash it helps it clear up even faster.


----------



## DarlingMe

We were told NOT to pull back the skin on him, even though he is circumsized. The foreskin develops adhesions so they will not get infections. In a few years it will start to release and will need to be cleaned, but they are usually old enough to do themselves. My LO was having swelling on one side too and I realized it was from OH pulling back to clean and pulling at the adhesions! Hopefully the neosporin clears it up. He isnt running a fever right?


----------



## hanelei

My LO is not circumsised but recently had an infection under the skin of his penis- sounds very similar to yours, it was swollen and pus was coming out. I took him straight to the doctor who prescribed antibiotic medicine and ointment and it was better within 24 hours.

He had a slight temp and it looked painful so I gave him baby paracetamol as soon as I noticed the infection.


----------



## rwhite

I would take him to the doctors to be checked out, just to be on the safe side :hugs:


----------



## Breezy

It is looking better today because we have been putting the neosporin on it! He still doesn't seem like he has been bothered by it at all and I am glad it is looking better. I will probably make him an appt next week to be seen just in case.


----------



## hanelei

Good to hear it's looking better. My LO was obviously in a lot of pain until the pus started coming out, he screamed the house down! Hope it doesn't happen again.


----------

